# Rooted Prime



## ihodge (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey all, ihodge here. I know I'm not active at all on here, but I have a concern. I just rooted my beloved Transformer Prime and I have noticed that my cracked Order and Chaos is beginning to have issues.. I post a picture when it happens again. My main concern is that will this begin with other apps too? Maybe someone else has experoenced this? Any thoughts?

Thanks
ihodge


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

How bout you actually support the dev with bug fixes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

I actually pay for my apps so I can't help you. Sounds like karma to me.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

ihodge said:


> cracked Order and Chaos


You steal apps. OH NO THE ANDROID COPS ARE GOING TO FIND YOU AND LOCK YOU UP!?!?!?
Buy apps, support the little money developers get. Seriously.


----------

